# supplements ? vitamins? probiotics?



## uniquelovdolce

What do u use if anything ? 

What do u recommend?


----------



## cyndrae

I use probiotics but not as often as it says on the bottle.


----------



## spookiesmom

I don't do any of that. I don't see the need, she gets good food.


----------



## Snowbody

Liza - I home feed so I think there should be supplements. If you give commercial dog food I don't think you need anything additional other than the Probiotics. I've been using three products: Animal Essentials Probiotics and Enzymes, Calcium and Herbal Multi Vitamin, as well as a little Coconut oil that I got at the natural food store. I got all the AE from Crystal at Pampered Pet Boutique.:thumbsup:


----------



## missiek

I feed Dr. Harvey's to the adults and Wellness Puppy to the babies. They all get Dr. Harvey's Health & Shine oil caps (1/2 a cap per dog perday) and the adults also get 1/2 a scoop of Dr. harvey's Multi-vitamin and mineral powder, as well as Dr. Harvey's Co-Q10 cap 1 time a day. I still need to get some AE probiotics from Crystal.


----------



## LJSquishy

It is my understanding that if you feed a commercial dry diet (kibble) you should add a supplemental enzyme and probiotic since the baking process removes all of that. I just started using Animal Essentials Plant Enzymes and Probiotics. I may introduce some sort of multi-vitamin in the future if needed. I just started London on a limited canned diet with the probiotics due to her tummy problems. Preston's breeder recommended NuVet Plus multi-vitamins, I think they are called, but I have not used them.


----------



## poochie2

I am not against using supplements but I do not give Vanilla any supplements because her food supplies it...canned food in the morning and kibble in the evening.


----------



## aprilb

Liza,

I feed my girls the Wellness Core Grain-free(reduced fat) dry which I add warm water to. It contains probiotics and glucosamine for joint support. They also get NuVet vitamins as my breeder wanted me to keep them on it for their immune systems.


----------



## mom2bijou

Same here. AE probiotics daily. I also add a Glucosamine/Chondroitin supplement for good joint health.


----------



## italianna82

Do you think it would be wise to start Gucci on the AE probiotics?? She's 13 weeks.


----------



## Grace'sMom

I recommend finding a holistic vet......


----------

